# 00's Tunes...



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk]Coldplay-- "Clocks" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VljGLcxA1U]Bitter:Sweet - The Mating Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhhoDDLBKZY]Porcupine Tree Anesthetize - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpw7cBBrSA4]Porcupine Tree "Sleep Together" Live in Tilburg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GcjQDllMOw]Sparklehorse - King of Nails - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imXTZJvx61o]Wire - Smash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qVV-oKWXXY]Wire - Our Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Babylon - David Gray

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmK-YWSJ8Eg]David Gray Babylon (version 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 7, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4tpuu-Up90&ob=av2e


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

All For You - Janet Jackson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2KabvvLF7M]All For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Destiny - Zero 7

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INn1C6ImJKg]Zero 7 "Destiny" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Smoothie Song - Nickel Creek

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcjAXI4jANw]Nickel Creek - Smoothie Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

This One's For The Girls - Martina McBride

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTowId2CWHA]Martina McBride - This One's For The Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKntY8WkNYQ]White Stripes - Blue Orchid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

No End In Sight - Katrina Elam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sJ1ONgrkdA]Katrina Elam - No End In Sight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-fyNgHdmLI]Creed - My Sacrifice (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjVQ36NhbMk]The Fray - How To Save A Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Kerosene - Miranda Lambert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB7ONnfIjaI]Miranda Lambert - Kerosene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

The Story - Brandi Carlile

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8pQLtHTPaI]Brandi Carlile - The Story - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Slow Fade - Casting Crows

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QASREBVDsLk]Casting Crowns - Slow Fade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

meh... I've having trouble keeping up with all these great tunes I've never heard before...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Move For Me - Kaskade & deadmau5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQTedx7l8wg]Kaskade & deadmau5 - Move For Me (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

here's one this old guy loves...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rywUS-ohqeE]Alicia Keys - No One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oBeL9xQOSw]The Features - "The Drawing Board" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3USx7EQ2DI]I hate guys with girlfriends - the apers - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL1NLYlEE-A]All American Girl - Angry Johnny & The Killbillies - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmrStVEd9fY&feature=related]16 I Want to Be a Cholo (Urban Struggle) by Manic Hispanic - YouTube[/ame]
this guy can yodel......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JqN4XF5r2g&feature=related]Don Walser - Texas Top Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2011)

Telling Stories- Tracy Chapman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wapCTd5fS2Y]Tracy Chapman - Telling Stories - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2011)

Life On A Chain - Pete Yorn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XwOeJW_9HU]Pete Yorn - Life On A Chain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2011)

Soak Up The Sun - Sheryl Crow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIYiGA_rIls]Sheryl Crow - Soak Up The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2011)

A Thousand Miles - Vanessa Carlton

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwkej79U3ek]Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2011)

Iwoya - Angelique Kidjo & Dave Matthews

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIxvqX-Cml4]Angelique Kidjo & Dave Matthews-Iwoya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2012)

As I'm posting New Order and New Order offshoot songs at the moment, here's something that's a bit of a tweener between the 2000s and the 2010s

Sink Or Swim - Bad Lieutenant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQxdkvkPSuY]Bad Lieutenant - Sink Or Swim (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

Lazy Eye - Silversun Pickups

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYd57rkvnpQ&ob=av2n]Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

Who You Are - Cary Brothers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDGOZvsFgwg]Cary Brothers "Who You Are" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

I Wonder - Kellie Pickler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb9mvkxE5Ww]Kellie Pickler - I Wonder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

He Reigns - Newsboys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udoUHdBvdVE]Newsboys - He reigns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

Impossible - Shout Out Louds

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OePTtJ9desQ]Impossible - Shout Out Louds Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

Ever Ever After - Carrie Underwood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikuiewliF3Y]Verwünscht - Ever Ever After - Music Video - Carrie Underwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

I Will Possess Your Heart - Death Cab For Cutie

the loooooonnnnng version

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq-yP7mb8UE]I Will Possess Your Heart (Album Version video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

Burial - Miike Snow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-exYwdjgL4]Miike Snow - Burial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

I Need You - Tye Tribbett & G.A.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q_lRWWlEBU]Tye Tribbett & G.A. - I Need You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

If You Knew - Chris Lake featuring Nastala

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcnN2ts0fcc]Chris Lake ft.Nastala If You Knew - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

Golden Train - Justin Nozuka

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2IoMOQkBx4]Justin Nozuka - Golden Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

Would You Go With Me - Josh Turner

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFz61X2PQTw]Josh Turner - Would You Go With Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

What Hurts The Most - Rascal Flatts

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qH4qyi1-Ys]Rascal Flatts - What Hurts The Most - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2012)

Love Generation - Bob Sinclar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0NSeysrDYw]Bob Sinclar - Love Generation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2012)

Home - Marc Broussard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuWPseegaKw]Marc Broussard - Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2012)

Black Horse & The Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQmDUEv939A]KT Tunstall - Black Horse And The Cherry Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2012)

Back To Me - Kathleen Edwards

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo7HvUlrGe4]Kathleen Edwards "Back To Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2012)

New Slang - The Shins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDtrU_B2i4o]New Slang The Shins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe Tomorrow - Stereophonics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV58fxXOQuE]Stereophonics - Maybe Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 2, 2012)

Have A Nice Day - Stereophonics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rPe0BtYvTA]Have A Nice Day Stereophonics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 2, 2012)

Rippin Kittin - Golden Boy featuring Miss Kittin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fo0iutOzsQ]Golden Boy with Miss Kittin - Rippin Kittin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cuyo (Feb 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIZdjT1472Y&ob=av2e]The Killers - Human - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 2, 2012)

Going In The Right Direction - Robert Randolph & The Family Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxcLNHasPx4]Going In The Right Direction (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 2, 2012)

Come To Jesus - Mindy Smith

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxIsKcdy3Jk]Mindy Smith - Come To Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 2, 2012)

Nothing But You - Paul Van Dyk featuring Hemstock & Jennings

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brBWClogyko]Paul van Dyk - Nothing But You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 12, 2012)

(Wanna Get To Know You) That Good - Shania Twain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iJvLdcvbis]shania twain - wanna get to know you (that good) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 12, 2012)

Are You Gonna Be My Girl - Jet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuK6n2Lkza0]Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 12, 2012)

I Need You - LeAnn Rimes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dVmjuCZ60Y]I need you Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 12, 2012)

Yellow - Coldplay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwjX4dG72s]Coldplay - Yellow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 12, 2012)

Fallin' - Alicia Keys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urdlvw0SSEc]Alicia Keys - Fallin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone To Call My Lover - Janet Jackson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGjKASt6hmw]Janet Jackson - Someone To Call My Lover (official music video) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful Day - U2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6WMzDOh1o]U2 - Beautiful Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 12, 2012)

Adam's Song - Blink 182

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MRdtXWcgIw]blink-182 - Adam's Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander (Feb 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IzLDT73bkk]Opeth - Windowpane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Heavy Things - Phish

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DEe8901Cus]Phish - Heavy things - YouTube[/ame]

Darn you WMG, stop blocking embedded videos!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Charm Attack - Leona Naess

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns9Qxi7xbWg]Leona Naess - Charm Attack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Side - Travis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePY7UyV2aHo]Travis - Side with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

19-2000 {Soulchild Remix} - Gorillaz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ondpLxoRJuk]Gorillaz: 19-2000 (Soulchild Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Drops of Jupiter - Train

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc]Train - Drops Of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Pretty (Drive-By 2001 Mix) - Poe featuring Mark Z. Danielewski

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_lhspmjCJ4]Poe - Hey Pretty Music Video Official Label Video (Drive-By 2001 Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Tell Me Why (The Riddle) - Paul van Dyk featuring Sarah Cracknell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlfKiT0OHAY]Paul van Dyk - Tell Me Why - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Summer Sun - Koop featuring Yukimi Nagano

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keu_1ovu6Zs]Koop feat. Yukimi Nagano - Summer Sun (2001)[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Amber - 311

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUFSB2plwzM]311 - Amber - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Game of Love - Santana featuring Michelle Branch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UIojGDIBvI]Michelle Branch & Santana "The Game of Love" Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2012)

Escape - Enrique Iglesias

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mQJaXwGPlg]Enrique Iglesias - Escape - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2012)

The Scientist - Coldplay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqWLpTKBFcU]Coldplay - The Scientist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2012)

Speak - Nickel Creek

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsY0jsnE6Ts]Nickel Creek - Speak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2012)

The Hardest Button To Button - White Stripes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLESpHrtvxs]The White Stripes - The Hardest Button To Button - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2012)

Hurt - Johnny Cash

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s]Johnny Cash Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Catch My Disease - Ben Lee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EstY-8NWSgE]Ben Lee - Catch My Disease - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Ya! - OutKast

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWgvGjAhvIw]OutKast - Hey Ya! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Inside Of Love - Nada Surf

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3Ac3Pc8etA]Nada Surf - Inside of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

So Alive - Ryan Adams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nxK0WaBL24]Ryan Adams - So Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Walk Idiot Walk - The Hives

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysGtBZX32I0]Walk Idiot Walk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Daughters - John Mayer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZLbUIa7exE]John Mayer - Daughters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Burning In The Sun - Blue Merle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoWA_Lr6aoQ]Blue Merle - Burning In The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

We Are All On Drugs - Weezer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0OVpyvey4U]Weezer - We Are All On Drugs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

The Blower's Daughter - Damien Rice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXVMCHG-Nk]Damien Rice - The Blower's Daughter - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Rebellion (Lies) - The Arcade Fire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_aFmziaRdU]Arcade Fire - Rebellion (Lies) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

An Honest Mistake - The Bravery

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8vzbezVru4]The Bravery - An Honest Mistake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Suddenly I See - KT Tunstall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AEoUa0Hlso]KT Tunstall - Suddenly I See (Larger Than Life Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Other Side of the World - KT Tunstall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUpbO-mpi74]KT Tunstall - Other Side Of The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

How To Save A Life - The Fray

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjVQ36NhbMk]The Fray - How To Save A Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Here With Me - MercyMe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74CNUExD4I8]Here With Me - MercyMe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Put Your Records On - Corinne Bailey Rae

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkEeNpWMvgk]Corinne Bailey Rae - Put Your Records On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Take Me Back To Your House - Basement Jaxx featuring Martina Sorbara

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p32JwYNMe9s]Basement Jaxx Take Me Back To Your House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

The Underdog - Spoon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1hZVDLkJDc]Spoon - "The Underdog" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Bubbly - Colbie Caillat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWGqoCNbsvM]Colbie Caillat - Bubbly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Apr 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-4R72jTb74]Paris in 1900 - Exposition Universelle [Rare Footage] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 20, 2012)

The Operation - Charlotte Gainsbourg

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FY8kORP5ok]Charlotte Gainsbourg - The Operation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 20, 2012)

Lost - Roger Sanchez featuring Lisa Pure

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtjBXwwT2xE]Roger Sanchez - Lost - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Don't You Know You're Beautiful - Kellie Pickler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI2NyfV9N3g]Kellie Pickler - Don't You Know You're Beautiful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

L.A. - Amy Macdonald

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE1PNtDa6aE]Amy Macdonald - L.A. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Leave Your Boyfriends Behind - Leona Naess

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSmOWn1KDnE]Leona Naess - Leave Your Boyfriends Behind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Lose My Soul - TobyMac featuring Kirk Franklin & Mandisa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coHKdhAZ9hU]TobyMac - Lose My Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2015)

*Someday - The Strokes*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 19, 2015)

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. This song is from a 2008 released album.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 20, 2015)

*Be Yourself - Audioslave*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2015)

*Very Loud - Shout Out Louds*


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2015)

Great video.  So funny.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 23, 2016)

*I Remember - deadmau5 & Kaskade*


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## ThirdTerm (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

This is such a pretty song.  She has a beautiful voice.


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 28, 2016)

*Ooh La La - Goldfrapp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 28, 2016)

*Ride A White Horse - Goldfrapp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 28, 2016)

*1976 - RJD2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 28, 2016)

*Rippin Kittin - Golden Boy with Miss Kittin*


----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 4, 2016)

*Generation Y -  The Hampdens*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 4, 2016)

*Thinking About You - Ivy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 4, 2016)

*Long Day - The Bittersweets*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 4, 2016)

*Dawn - Nektarios featuring Kirsty Hawkshaw*


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2016)

*Since I Left You - The Avalanches*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2016)

*Frontier Psychiatrist - The Avalanches*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2016)

*Love Is Gone - David Guetta & Chris Willis *


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2016)

*Love Generation - Bob Sinclar*


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## protectionist (Jun 20, 2016)

QUIZ - What IS the # 1 Most Listened to Tune in the World ?


----------



## Kristian (Jun 21, 2016)

*Disturbed - I'm alive*


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kristian (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 6, 2016)

Wildcard said:


>





Kristian said:


> *Disturbed - I'm alive
> *


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Stereo Love - Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*If You Knew - Chris Lake featuring Nastala*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Burial - Miike Snow*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*I Will Possess Your Heart - Death Cab For Cutie*
{with the epic 4:40 instrumental intro}


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 10, 2016)

2003


----------



## Kristian (Jul 18, 2016)

2001


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Hayling - FC Kahuna*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*At The River - Groove Armada*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*1976 - RJD2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Kallocain - Endre*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Mondo '77 - Looper*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Do You Realize? - The Flaming Lips*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Light And Day - Polyphonic Spree*


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 14, 2016)

*Impossible - Shout Out Louds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 14, 2016)

*Very Loud - Shout Out Louds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 14, 2016)

*Old Enough - The Raconteurs featuring Ricky Skaggs and Ashley Monroe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 14, 2016)

*Steady As She Goes - The Raconteurs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 14, 2016)

*Tiny Spark - Brendan Benson*


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*19-2000 (Soulchild Remix) - Gorillaz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*Summer Sun - Koop featuring Yukimi Nagano*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*Rapture - iiO*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*Such Great Heights - The Postal Service*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*Say Hello - Deep Dish*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*Do The Whirlwind - Architecture In Helsinki*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*I Will Follow You Into The Dark - Death Cab For Cutie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*Remind Me {Someone Else's Remix} - Röyksopp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*The Girl And The Robot - Röyksopp featuring Robyn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*Lights And Music - Cut Copy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*The Longest Road - Morgan Page featuring Lissie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*The Way It Was - Aceyalone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*Around The Bend - The Asteroids Galaxy Tour*


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*Let The Feelings Go - AnnaGrace*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*That's What You Get - Paramore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 2, 2017)

*Crying At The Discoteque - Alcazar*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 2, 2017)

*Move Your Feet - Junior Senior*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 2, 2017)

*Hey Ya! - OutKast*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 2, 2017)

*Dare - Gorillaz featuring Shaun Ryder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 2, 2017)

*Crazy - Gnarls Barkley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 2, 2017)

*Like Lovers (Holding On) - Texas*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2017)

*I'm Gone, I'm Going - Lesley Roy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2017)

*That's What You Get - Paramore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2017)

*Out Here All Night - Damone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2017)

*Runnin' Wild - Airbourne*


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2017)

*Special - Mew*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2017)

*Twist - Goldfrapp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2017)

*Lithium {Dirty Funker Mix} - Nirvana*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2017)

*Avalon - Juliet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2017)

*Crush - Paul van Dyk featuring Second Sun*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2017)

*The End Has No End - The Strokes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2017)

*In The Shadows - The Rasmus*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 1, 2017)

*Hidden Place - Bjork vs. The Cure*


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>



What a great goofy video!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 9, 2017)

*Playgirl {Zombie Nation mix}- Ladytron*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 9, 2017)

*Sinnerman - Felix Da Housecat featuring Nina Simone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 9, 2017)

*Stereo Love - Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 20, 2017)

RIP Chester

*Crawling - Linkin Park*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 20, 2017)

*In The End - Linkin Park*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 20, 2017)

*One Step Closer - Linkin Park*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 20, 2017)

*Faint - Linkin Park*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 20, 2017)

*Pts.Of.Athrty - Linkin Park*


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2017)




----------

